# Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]



## Explosiv (18. Mai 2010)

*Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

*Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laut NotebookJournal.de und Golem.de soll es illegale Preisabsprachen im DRAM-Segment gegeben haben. Das DRAM-Kartell sei nun zerschlagen.

So hat die Firma Micron Technology selbst diesen Skandal aufgedeckt, obwohl Sie allem Anschein nach auch daran beteiligt war.
Mehrere namenhafte Firmen wie z.B. Samsung, Toshiba, NEC, Hitachi  und selbst das deutsche Unternehmen Infineon, soll an den Preisabsprachen beteiligt gewesen sein. 

Der Skandal soll das ganze DRAM-Segment betreffen und der Straftat soll sich nun auch die Europäische Union angenommen haben. 
Bereits am 19.Mai diesen Jahres soll das Strafmaß für die betroffenen Firmen ausgesprochen werden. Ein Bußgeld in Höhe von 300 Millionen Euro seien hier realistisch, jedoch maximal 10 Prozent Ermäßigung sollen den Unternehmen gewährt werden.

Bei einem Umsatz von 173,4 Mrd. US-Dollar, könnte Samsung besonders davon betroffen sein und eine hohe Strafe ist hier äußerst realistisch. 
Um das Strafmaß zu reduzieren, haben bereits einige Firmen ihre Straftat zur illegalen Preisabsprache eingestanden. Es wird auch geäußert, dass Infineon Rückstellungen für mögliche Strafzahlungen getätigt haben soll, so notebookjournal.de. Einzig die Firma Micron Technology könnte von der Sanktion zur Geldzahlung ausgeschlossen sein, da Sie es waren, welche die Machenschaften aufdeckten und sich selbst anzeigten. 

Eigenes Wort am Rande: Mir sind die hohen DDR2-Speicher-Preise in letzter Zeit besonders aufgefallen. Für ein 4GiByte DDR2-Kit habe ich im letzten Jahr rund 50,- bezahlt. Heute liegt der Preis des selben Kit´s bei rund 120,- und somit fast 150% über dem Preis des Vorjahres. Ob es darauf zurückzuführen ist, kann ich an dieser Stelle leider nicht bestätigen.

*UPDATE 18.05.10.:*

Die EU hat heute wie erwartet die angekündigten Urteile verhängt. Demnach muss Samsung 145,7 Millionen, Infineon 56,7 Millionen Strafe zahlen. An dem Kartell waren die Unternehmen Elpida, Hitachi, Hynix, Infineon, Micron Technology, Mitsubishi Electric, Nanya, NEC, Samsung Electronics und Toshiba beteiligt. Von insgesamt 331.273.800 Euro wurden maximal 10% Ermäßigung gewährt, bei den Unternehmen, welche ihre Schuld vor Urteilsverkündung zugegeben hatten. Das Unternehmen Micron, welches auf die Preisabsprachen aufmerksam machte, ist aufgrund der Kronzeugenregelung von der Sanktion ausgeschlossen. 

"_Dieser erste Vergleichsbeschluss ist ein weiterer Meilenstein im Kampf der Kommission gegen Kartelle"_ äußerte Wettbewerbskommissar und Vizepräsident Joaquín Almunia. 

Quelle: 

Notebookjournal.de
Golem
zdnet


----------



## NCphalon (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Hoffen wir, dass der RAM wieder günstiger wird...


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

HÖ? 

Da gabs doch letztes Jahr oder so ne Pressemeldung, das die Preise ansteigen, weil die Chiphersteller sich friedlich zeigen wollen und damit den Selbstzerstörerischen Preiskampf und Marktbereinigung zu stoppen, in dessen Rahmen ja einige Hersteller Pleite gegangen sind, bzw aufgekauft wurden. Die sollen ja teils die Produkte unter Herstellungskosten verkauft haben.

Gut die Preise waren jetzt schon recht hoch, aber bin jetzt eher davon ausgegangen, das ses wie die Ölkonzerne machen, einfach +-0 den gleichen Preis verlangen und immer schön nach oben.

Hätte jetzt nicht erwartet, das da ne rechtswidrige Absprache nachgewiesen werden kann. Aber mal nen dickes  von mir. Jetzt müssen se sich nur noch die Ölkonzerne vorknüpfen 

Eventuell fallen dann ja jetzt auch die Preise für SSD´s massiv? Wäre zu geil


----------



## X Broster (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Das ist mal ne News, die sich gewaschen hat!

Im September/Oktober habe ich mir 4GB G.Skill DDR3 1333 für 35 € gekauft, nicht einmal ein Monat später waren es 80-90€, ich dachte, ich seh nicht richtig.
Ich bin froh über die Zerschlagung und ein  geht an die Leute, die die Preisabsprache aufgedeckt und sorgfältig recheriert haben.


----------



## norse (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

hauptsache die Preise gehen runter  sonst bringts das ganze kaum


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Das ja mal ne fiese Geschichte.
Aber ne super News, also was die Aufdeckung des Kartells angeht.


----------



## TroyAnner (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

oh ja, die Preise für Speicher sind pervers hoch.
damals hätte man echt meinen können alle Fabriken wären gleichzeitig abgebrannt

jetzt bin ich echt gespannt, ob sich die Preise wieder in humane Bereiche einpendelt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Man mir egal Haupsache die Preise werden wieder fallen besonders im DDR2 Speicher !
Will das die 8GB Kits sinken !


----------



## Sash (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

und ich erst.. ich geb doch keine 180 öken aus.


----------



## Weichkeks (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

dann hoffe ich mal das die Preise für Arbeitsspeicher demnächst schnell sinken.


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Hoffen wir, dass die Preise fallen. Ich habe bei meinem letzten Update auf 4 GB Kingston HyperX gerade mal ~50,- € gezahlt. Wenn der Preis sich schnell genug nach unten zieht, möchte ich gerne auf DDR3 umsatteln.


----------



## Blacki (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

jip schließ mich da an 
hab vor etwas wneiger als nem jahr  n 6gb kit gekauft für 93 € das kostet mittlerweile beim gleichen anbieter 210 € 

ich will nur noch n 6 gb kit dann ist gut ^^


----------



## X48-Power (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Das ist einfach der Hammer, das es sowas immer und immer wieder gibt. Ich habe mich vor kurzem erschreckt als ich gesehen habe wie unerhört TEUER der Arbeitsspeicher in letzter Zeit geworden ist. Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr 2 Kits 2x1Gb OCZ Reaper HPC DDR2-1150 für jeweils 36€ gekauft und nun sollten die doch tatsächlich 80€ pro Kit kosten. Ich konnte mir beim besten willen nicht erklären wie der Preis derartig in die Höhe schiessen konnte. Im ersten Moment dachte ich mir noch: Mein Gott da habe ich ja Glück gehabt das ich die damals schon gekauft habe. Aber jetzt scheint ja alles klar zu sein. Und wieder war der Endverbraucher der Gelackmeierte.Aber wer weiß in welchen Sparten es noch so abgeht. Ich glaube die meisten dieser Fälle werden gar nicht erst aufgedeckt und die Hersteller lachen sich ins Fäustchen, denn schliesslich muss man ja kaufen wenn man etwas neues haben will und mit den Anforderungen der neueren Spiele und Programme mithalten will.


----------



## Marc1504 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Meine 4GB haben auch "nur" 80 Euro gekostet, aber was seitdem (und auch schon vorher) mit den Preisen abging, kam mir ohnehin seltsam vor. Respekt an Micron, dass sie ihre eigenen Verfehlungen zur Anzeige brachten!!! Werde mich daran erinnern, falls mal wieder Speicher ansteht!


----------



## Snake7 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Lol, soviel geheule in einem Fred am Stück hat seltenheitswert - kaum sollen die Leute für die Ware Geld bezahlen, wird gleich am Preis rumgemeckert - und nur weil sie durch windows Vista so verwöhnt wurden....

Wäre die Vista-Panne nicht geschehen, würde hier nicht JEDER so rumjammern.
RAM ist nunmal auch eine sehr wichtige Komponente und auch der muss hergestellt/bezahlt werden... .


----------



## michelthemaster (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Lol, soviel geheule in einem Fred am Stück hat seltenheitswert - kaum sollen die Leute für die Ware Geld bezahlen, wird gleich am Preis rumgemeckert - und nur weil sie durch windows Vista so verwöhnt wurden....
> 
> Wäre die Vista-Panne nicht geschehen, würde hier nicht JEDER so rumjammern.
> RAM ist nunmal auch eine sehr wichtige Komponente und auch der muss hergestellt/bezahlt werden... .



Hi Kollege, ich glaube so ganz hast du die Problematik der Ram-Preise noch nicht verstanden, natürlich sind Diese noch im bezahlbaren Rahmen für jeden (auch wenn sie deutlich teurer geworden sind), jedoch ist es nicht gut für den Markt und für den Kunden, wenn unter den Herstellern eine Preisabsprache herrscht, dass schließt nämlich fairen Wettbewerb aus, und das sollte hier in Deutschland nicht sein. Daher gehört sowas bestraft und sollte nicht wieder passieren, genauso wie bei Intel, aber das ist eine andere (noch schlimmere) Geschichte.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## GOD-ZillA (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Aufgeflogen - 
aktuelle Preise - 

Hoffen wir wieder mal, dass die Hersteller was draus lernen.


----------



## Hugo78 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*



Snake7 schrieb:


> nur weil sie durch windows Vista so verwöhnt wurden....
> 
> Wäre die Vista-Panne nicht geschehen, würde hier nicht JEDER so rumjammern.
> RAM ist nunmal auch eine sehr wichtige Komponente und auch der muss hergestellt/bezahlt werden... .



Was hatte Vista mit den niedrigen Rampreisen zutun?


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass der RAM wieder günstiger wird...


 
...und auch günstig bleibt


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Wisst ihr noch was Arbeitsspeicher vor ca. 3-3 1/2 Jahren gekostet hat? Da sind die Preise jetzt immer noch ein Witz dagegen... (habe vor 3 1/2 Jahren für 2GB DDR2-800 230€ gezahlt!) 
Klar, auch die Herstellungskosten für DDR2-RAM sind in den 3 Jahren gesunken, aber 2GB DDR2-800 kosten momentan rund 40-50€, vor 9 Monaten hat er noch 25€ gekostet, und die Herstellungskosten sind seit 2007 wahrscheinlich nicht um 85% gesunken.

Natürlich hoffe ich auch, dass RAM wieder günstiger wird, aber ich finde ihn im Moment noch nicht teuer...


----------



## alm0st (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Find's gut dass wenigstens ein Hersteller so viel Gewissen hat und seine Fehler eingesteht. Ist natürlich ******** für die Kunden, die in den letzten Monaten so viel Kohle für ihren RAM aus dem Fenster gepulvert haben.


----------



## Axel_Foly (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*



X Broster schrieb:


> Im September/Oktober habe ich mir 4GB G.Skill DDR3 1333 für 35 € gekauft, nicht einmal ein Monat später waren es 80-90€, ich dachte, ich seh nicht richtig.



im oktober waren es schon so 80-90 ... hab da eingekauft. wenn sie nochmal richtig sinken würden holl ich mir nochmal 4GB


----------



## Blauschwein (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Was hatte Vista mit den niedrigen Rampreisen zutun?



Soweit ich weiss wurde gesagt, das aufgrund der Einführung von Vista (mit seinem höheren RAM-Bedarf als XP) die Hersteller die DDR2-RAM Produktion deutlich hochgefahren hätten.

Als dann die Einführung von Vista sehr schleppend verlief, saß man plötzlich auf einem großen Überangebot von DDR2-Speicher.

Was letztendlich in einem Preiskampf endete, da jeder seine Riegel loswerden wollte/musste.


----------



## robsta (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

da gibt es allerdings noch viel mehr aufzudecken  Preisabsprachen sind üblich !


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Die aktuellen RAM Preise sind immer noch ziemlich billig. IViele vergessen wie teuer z.B. ein 2GB KIT zu DDR1 und DDR2 Anfangszeiten war... Ich kann mich noch gut an die 2x1GB Kingston HyperX DDR-400 für 270€ erinnern. Dagegen ist die aktuelle Situation immer noch lachhaft.

Ohne die Preisabsprachen wären bestimmt noch mehr Hesteller bankrott gegangen (siehe Qimonda)! Manche hier scheinen irgendwie Probleme zu haben, wenn sie sich über den Preis von ca. 100€ für ein neues (gutes) 4GB Kit (z.B. G.Skill ECOs) aufregen, aber Grafikkarten von über 200€+ im Rechner stecken haben!


----------



## Stricherstrich (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

Da erinnert man sich doch an die Zünfte : D

Ehrlich,gut wenn die Preise sinken dann hab ich anreiz au DDR3  umzusatteln...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*



Johnny_Rhino schrieb:


> Wisst ihr noch was Arbeitsspeicher vor ca. 3-3 1/2 Jahren gekostet hat? Da sind die Preise jetzt immer noch ein Witz dagegen... (habe vor 3 1/2 Jahren für 2GB DDR2-800 230€ gezahlt!)
> Klar, auch die Herstellungskosten für DDR2-RAM sind in den 3 Jahren gesunken, aber 2GB DDR2-800 kosten momentan rund 40-50€, vor 9 Monaten hat er noch 25€ gekostet, und die Herstellungskosten sind seit 2007 wahrscheinlich nicht um 85% gesunken.
> 
> Natürlich hoffe ich auch, dass RAM wieder günstiger wird, aber ich finde ihn im Moment noch nicht teuer...



Wenn du nach der Logik gehst, müssten 8GiB RAM heute mehrere Tausend Euro kosten, wenn 256MiB vor 10 Jahren für 100€ oder so gehandelt wurden so wie 200MHz CPUs auch mal 200€ gekostet haben. Soll man nun für 4x 3.0GHz 30.000€ ausgeben?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Lol, soviel geheule in einem Fred am Stück hat seltenheitswert - kaum sollen die Leute für die Ware Geld bezahlen, wird gleich am Preis rumgemeckert - und nur weil sie durch windows Vista so verwöhnt wurden....
> 
> Wäre die Vista-Panne nicht geschehen, würde hier nicht JEDER so rumjammern.
> RAM ist nunmal auch eine sehr wichtige Komponente und auch der muss hergestellt/bezahlt werden... .


 Was hat das mit Preisabsprache zu tun?


Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Die aktuellen RAM Preise sind immer noch ziemlich billig. IViele vergessen wie teuer z.B. ein 2GB KIT zu DDR1 und DDR2 Anfangszeiten war... Ich kann mich noch gut an die 2x1GB Kingston HyperX DDR-400 für 270€ erinnern. Dagegen ist die aktuelle Situation immer noch lachhaft.
> 
> Ohne die Preisabsprachen wären bestimmt noch mehr Hesteller bankrott gegangen (siehe Qimonda)! Manche hier scheinen irgendwie Probleme zu haben, wenn sie sich über den Preis von ca. 100€ für ein neues (gutes) 4GB Kit (z.B. G.Skill ECOs) aufregen, aber Grafikkarten von über 200€+ im Rechner stecken haben!



Früher, Gab es ein Kaiser!
Früher, war die Produktion deutlich teurer.
Für meine RAMs DDR2 800 4GB habe ich 50€ hingelegt und jetzt 115€. 
Die Spinnen wo. Ist ja wie bei INTEL.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Für meine RAMs DDR2 800 4GB habe ich 50€ hingelegt und jetzt 115€. Die Spinnen wo. Ist ja wie bei INTEL.


Tja, jetzt ist Schluss mit "unter Wert verkaufen"!


----------



## Atomschlag (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

hab damals für 4MB ja Megabyte Ram 212 DM bezahlt die guen alten 486er Zeiten *FG*


----------



## RaggaMuffin (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

"die speicherpreise werden weiter ansteigen"
quelle: distributor xy

bin echt gespannt wie es in 2-3 wochen wieder aussieht.


----------



## Alchemist_ (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage*

So ein mist, habe "erst" neuen RAM-gekauft -.-

/ot
Danke für die schön geschriebene News, immer gute Qualität von Explosiv!


----------



## Walt (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE:Urteile verhängt]*

Ich hab's vorhin bei N24 gesehen. Demnach waren es glaub ich insgesamt 300 Mio € Strafe. Samsung muss davon ca die Hälfte zahlen, Infinion 57 Mio...

Ich finds auf jeden Fall gut, dass sowas aufgedeckt wird. Die sind doch selber Schuld, wenn die so die Kunden verarschen...


----------



## Explosiv (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE:Urteile verhängt]*



Walt schrieb:


> Ich hab's vorhin bei N24 gesehen. Demnach waren es glaub ich insgesamt 300 Mio € Strafe. Samsung muss davon ca die Hälfte zahlen, Infinion 57 Mio...
> 
> Ich finds auf jeden Fall gut, dass sowas aufgedeckt wird. Die sind doch selber Schuld, wenn die so die Kunden verarschen...



Naja, diese illegalen Absprachen scheinen eher Normal für die Konzerne zu sein. 
Im Jahr 2006 musste schon einmal ein hochrangiger Samsung-Manager wegen DRAM-Preisabsprachen ins Gefängnis. Infineon und Hynix waren schon damals mit daran beteiligt und mussten Rekordsummen in Höhe von 730 Millionen Dollar zahlen.
Schon damals war der Umfang an Beteiligten des Kartells recht hoch, es wurden rund 18 Manager verschiedener Unternehmen zu Gefängnisstrafen verurteilt.

Das heutige Urteil ist für mich kein Meilenstein, es zeigt eher, dass es die Unternehmen kaum interessiert und lieber zahlen.
Die großen Firmen werden diese Geschäftspraktiken auch weiterhin betreiben. Die Vergangenheit hat dies deutlich gemacht und dazu gelernt haben die Unternehmen allem Anschein nach auch nicht.

@Alchemist

Danke 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## X Broster (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

Grade im Heute Journal wurde gesagt, dass die Chiphersteller Preise und Mengen bis *2002* abgesprochen haben. ich habe extra nochmal zurückgespult...

Entweder hat Frau Gause sich im Jahr vertan, oder das hat alles nichts mit den aktuellen Preisen zu tun.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob die Preise wirklich wieder sinken...

Dass die ganze Sache gewaltig Stinkt dachte ich mir schon vorher.
Die Strafsumme ist wenn man bedenkt was die Firmen umgesetzt haben doch sehr lächerlich.
Leute das ist die Portokasse...

174 Milliarden Umsatz und ähm 146 Millionen Strafe ob es denn überhaupt weh tut glaub ich nicht.
mindestens 1 Milliarde wäre angemessen

Das sind die Kosten eines Hollywoodblockbusters den die als Strafe zahlen
lg


----------



## Jan565 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

War doch klar das es eine Absprache war. Wie können dann die Preise um das 3-4 Fache steigen? Die Nachfrage konnte auf keinen Fall daran schuld sein, denn die hat sich mit Sicherheit nicht ver 3 oder 4 Facht. 

Die Strafen sind aber noch viel zu gering. Das Merken dich noch nicht wirklich so in der Kasse. Intel hatte eine Milliarde auferlegt bekommen und selbst das war für so ein Unternehmen noch viel zu wenig.


----------



## TKing (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

Endlich mal wurde was bei den Rams getan. Hält man ja nicht mehr aus bei den Preisen. Aber dass man so betrogen wurde ist auch schon mies^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*



Jan565 schrieb:


> War doch klar das es eine Absprache war. Wie können dann die Preise um das 3-4 Fache steigen? Die Nachfrage konnte auf keinen Fall daran schuld sein, denn die hat sich mit Sicherheit nicht ver 3 oder 4 Facht.
> 
> Die Strafen sind aber noch viel zu gering. Das Merken dich noch nicht wirklich so in der Kasse. Intel hatte eine Milliarde auferlegt bekommen und selbst das war für so ein Unternehmen noch viel zu wenig.



Du musst auch mal die Arbeiter sehen, was denkst du wer das wieder ausbügeln darf? Sicher nicht die Chefs die in den Sessel pupsen. Da werden wieder ein paar Arbeitsplätze gestrichen und fertig. Also überlege mal was du da sagst, Strafen sind angemessen, aber selber zu sagen "1 Milliarde ist zu wenig", da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

Das Urteil hat anscheinend nichts mit den aktuellen Preisen zu tun, denn es geht im Urteil um die Zeit bis 2002.

Zu den aktuellen Preisen: Ich seh's nicht ein, mehr als das Doppelte für RAM zu zahlen wie noch vor kurzem. Wenn der Preis dann auf das Drei- oder Vierfache steigt, ist mir das egal, ich kaufe ihn so oder so nicht. Sprüche à la "Vor 25 Jahren war der GB-Preis für Arbeitsspeicher 1000000-mal höher. Heute ist der RAM doch so billig." überzeugen mich nicht.


----------



## Mr__47 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

Mir kanns jetz egal sien, hab meine 6gb ram schon ;D


----------



## tm0975 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

Micron Technology hat den Schwindel auffliegen lassen. Für mich ein Grund, in Zukunft dort zuzugreifen und keinen der anderen hersteller zu kaufen! Marktmißbrauch, von wem und in welcher Form auch immer, ist mir zuwider!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Micron Technology hat den Schwindel auffliegen lassen. Für mich ein Grund, in Zukunft dort zuzugreifen und keinen der anderen hersteller zu kaufen! Marktmißbrauch, von wem und in welcher Form auch immer, ist mir zuwider!




Dumm nur das Micron mitgemacht hat. Sie sind keinen bisschen besser nur weil sie es auffliegen gelassen haben. Micron hat genauso so eine Geldstrafe verdient wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

Nein, das gut das sie keine bekommen. Damit regste nämlich an, das auch in anderen Bereichen sich welche "verplappern", da sie dadurch Straffrei davonkommen. Insgesamt stiftest du Unfrieden zwischen den Beteiligten eines Kartells, und insbesondere wird keiner mehr mit denen nen Kartell aufmachen, das sind ja alte Petzen 

Die Strafe ist allerdings völlig daneben. Die hätten einfach den Gewinn nach Steuern vom entsprechenden Jahr abschöpfen sollen, den se mit der Sparte gemacht haben *2 Dann würden die sich auch ganz schnell überlegen, ob se sowas nochmal machen. Man kann natürlich denen den Betrag über paar Jahre in Raten zahlen lassen, damits nicht ganz so böse reinschlägt, aber schön weh tut, und dazu noch schön lange in Erinnerung bleibt.


----------



## Hardstyler25 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

Oh man..naja. Zum Glück hab ich VOR der "Preiserhöung" zugeschlagen.. Ich hab für mein 8GB (4er Kit) GEIL Black Dragon Series - Quad Channel Kit (GB28GB6400C5QC) DDR2 - NUR 79 Euro bezahlt :-= !!! HEUTE ist das Kit völlig überteuert! Hab mich schon geärgert, dass ich nich gleich 2 gekauft hab..hätte das überflüssige Kit ja mit satten Gewinn verkaufen können LOL! 
..so wie es viele zur Zeit auf Auktionshausseiten tun..


----------



## ziko (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

Anscheinend ist sehr viel Schadenfreude dabei...zu Recht, aber....
bis die Preise wieder sinken, RAM bezahlbar wird, haben wir schon Herbst!!!!
Meiner Meinung nach:  *zu Früh gefreut*


----------



## haha (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

Jau das wär was mit günstigerem Ram. Hab für mein Corsair Dominator DDR2-RAM letztes Jahr was um die 70€ bezahlt und anfang dieses Jahres hab ich den teilweise für bis zu 160€ gesehen naja hart.
aber finds gut das es aufgedeckt wurde und vorallem die Strafen so schnell verhängt wurden.

Ob Micron jetz der Buhman der Branche wird?

Naja hauptsache die Preise gehen runter!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

Warum sollten sie runter gehen? DIe Firmen habens ordentlich reingewürgt bekommen, das klingt eher nach ner Preiserhöhung um den Schaden wieder rauszubekommen =P


----------



## haha (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Illegale DRAM Preisabsprachen aufgedeckt: EU-Anklage [UPDATE: Urteile verhängt]*

ja schon ... irgendwo wird sich das auch auf die Kunden auswirken aber die eigentlich höheren Preise sind ja nur durch die Preisabsprachen entstanden.


----------

